# did anyone watch deadly 60 tonight in Australia



## damian83 (Jan 3, 2013)

He was chasing inland taipan. Speckled brown. Blue ring octopus and Tassie devils


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 3, 2013)

It was really cool. I would kill to have his job dangerous, wildlife pact ,once in a life time stuff what more could you want?....oh I forgot to say camera time


----------



## damian83 (Jan 3, 2013)

Reptiles4me said:


> It was really cool. I would kill to have his job dangerous, wildlife pact ,once in a life time stuff what more could you want?....oh I forgot to say camera time



You mean the fame money and heart pounding excitement of chasing deadly animals


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeh but not the money/fame just the life of being around so many amazing animals. I meant camera time as a joke.


----------



## Crotalid (Jan 3, 2013)

Even though it's a childrens program, it's my favourite program on TV!


----------



## bigjoediver (Jan 3, 2013)

Cool show watch it with my six year old all the time.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 3, 2013)

Who says its a children's show? Sure it's target audience are most likely children ,like myself although I don't act like one, I have a feeling many adults like it, possibly even more then kids.


----------



## Crotalid (Jan 4, 2013)

Reptiles4me said:


> Who says its a children's show? Sure it's target audience are most likely children ,like myself although I don't act like one, I have a feeling many adults like it, possibly even more then kids.



In England it comes on the children's TV schedule during daytime, and is made by the BBC's children's department. 

I wish they were an hour long though!


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh well, I'm actually glad when I'm wrong because otherwise I would be right all the time and that would suck.


----------



## nintendont (Jan 4, 2013)

Reptiles4me said:


> Who says its a children's show? Sure it's target audience are most likely children ,like myself although I don't act like one, I have a feeling many adults like it, possibly even more then kids.


Its on ABC3 here which, as far as I know, is a channel for kids... But yes: as a 24yo I still enjoy it.

My question after tonights episode was: "If the pufferfish has the same type of venom as the blue-ring...would you die from eating a blue ring?"


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

I would think so because blue rings have a lot more stronger venom. 
P.S I have already seen that episode so I did not watch it all just the bits from the brown snake onwards.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 4, 2013)

Reptiles4me said:


> I would think so because blue rings have a lot more stronger venom.



Best Google the differences in the Blue Ringed Occy and the Pufferfish Venom types and how they affect humans in their own way...


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

Reptiles4me said:


> Oh well, I'm actually glad when I'm wrong because otherwise I would be right all the time and that would suck.



I've only been wrong once in my life and that's when I thought I was wrong but I was actually right. Jokes. But seriously it is one of the best shows around. I only watch a few shows. Most the animal ones and bondi rescue and Better homes (becasue that is a ood show :lol
I love his job and the fact that he gets to go all around the world to see so many different creatures is incredible. Not just that but he has some amazing experiences such as those sand dunes and hanging from those rocks etc. I'm only 14 so yes a kid but the show is scheduled between things like pepperpig so I suppose it is a 'kids show'.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

I wouldn't mind having the film crews job either because they still get to see the same stuff. I watch anything to do with science and animals as well as better homes and gardens, that's a pretty good show.


----------



## sharky (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm glued to the TV every time there is a reptile on it  I don't care what show, if it has a reptile, I'm there!  I also like this show, it's not for kids.....it's for all ages :lol:


----------



## tickerbox (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm sure I saw a familiar face throughout the show too. I'm sure that one of the guys scouting for snakes on the side of the road next to the vehicle works at the Australian reptile park near Gosford. I've seen him on other shows milking snakes.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

Isn't snake venom very expensive, as in scientist would pay big dollars for snake venom? Hey I think that Steve pointed out who the other guy was and I think the film crew was also looking.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 4, 2013)

If you want a new level of respect for Steve you should google his bio. The guy is an absolute machine and has done some amazing stuff. I would love to find some more recent info as it mentions a really nasty rock climbing accident that left him with some horrible injuries to try to deal with but I'm not sure how he got on with it. My whole family love the show.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 4, 2013)

What was the show called? 60 Tonight? Sounds awesome! (But I missed it )


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

Deadly 60 on chanle ABC3 (23) week days at 6:30 or 6:00.


----------



## Crotalid (Jan 5, 2013)

Reptiles4me said:


> Isn't snake venom very expensive, as in scientist would pay big dollars for snake venom? Hey I think that Steve pointed out who the other guy was and I think the film crew was also looking.



Depends on what the venom is. 

For example coral snake venom is very expensive because they produce so little in each bite. Where as western diamondback venom is cheap as chips! 

Here is an example of prices of some of the venoms they extract at Carl Bardens place. 

http://www.medtoxin.com/


----------

